# Michigan Virus Cases Way Up



## fmdog44 (Apr 7, 2021)

COVID cases up 104% in the past two weeks there according to NBC Nightly News.
Brazil is at 4,000 deaths per day up from 3,000 last week again per NBC.
Booster shots _may_ be required 209 days after the first two. NBC


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 7, 2021)

209 days? Why not 200 or 210? Weird. That's just over 6 months.


----------



## chic (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

Because man can't control everything Chic. As long as people are out and about they're gonna keep spreading it. They just had a story in the news about how Brazil has taken no measures at all. They said these countries that are left unchecked are just gonna cause more strains that will make their way here. We might as well face the facts. This crap isn't going away and neither are the masks. Eventually we're gonna hafta just accept the fact that all the complaining in the world isn't gonna change that.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

I think it will get better someday. Not counting on June, however.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 7, 2021)

We're a Long way from this virus becoming a minor issue.  Winter weather has reduced the numbers as more people stayed home.  Millions getting vaccinated is a big help, but millions still need to get the shots....hopefully before Summer.  There are still a bunch of people who will refuse the shots....and they will be a Negative in controlling this virus.  

Brazil is a total mess, and some of the other South and Central American nations aren't much better.  This huge wave of illegal immigrants and children descending on our SW states is another big Unknown.  How many of them, especially the hordes of children, might be carrying variants of this virus, and are, or soon will be, sent to families all over the nation.  

At this point, any "weekly" reductions in the numbers are quite likely temporary, and Only by keeping the momentum to control this virus, will we hopefully see a Real decline later this year.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Because man can't control everything Chic. As long as people are out and about they're gonna keep spreading it. They just had a story in the news about how Brazil has taken no measures at all. They said these countries that are left unchecked are just gonna cause more strains that will make their way here. We might as well face the facts. This crap isn't going away and neither are the masks. Eventually we're gonna hafta just accept the fact that all the complaining in the world isn't gonna change that.


I think (hope) masks will mostly be done by the end of summer, at least in the countries that have sufficient vaccines for all who want them.  People with certain health conditions will likely continue wearing them, but my guess is that the general public will not need them.  

Periodic COVID booster shots will probably become available, particularly if variants continue to emerge.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I think (hope) masks will mostly be done by the end of summer, at least in the countries that have sufficient vaccines for all who want them.  People with certain health conditions will likely continue wearing them, but my guess is that the general public will not need them.
> 
> Periodic COVID booster shots will probably become available, particularly if variants continue to emerge.


No offense to you but I'm not holding on to any hope there.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> No offense to you but I'm not holding on to any hope there.


None taken.   

I realize that I'm an optimist.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

StarSong said:


> None taken.
> 
> I realize that I'm an optimist.


Not gonna fault you for that.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 8, 2021)

From the WHO global wuhan covid tracking website...
As of 4/5/21, WHO lists a total of 13,578 C-19 deaths in Sweden. Multiplying by 32 to scale up to the population size of the US yields 434,496 deaths. Per the same WHO reported numbers on 4/5, the US C-19 death toll is 552,928. This means the less intrusive Swedish approach to coronavirus mitigation has resulted in 21% fewer deaths, based on just a nominal numerical comparison.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Chic, to answer all those "Why?" questions, here's another one:

Why do the illness and death numbers predictably spike every time those preventive measures are ignored?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

Well according to some of the threads @Sunny the numbers have gone down since they've opened. There's just too much "these guys said" and "these guys over here said" going on. We're getting both spectrums which I find hard to believe. Why would one place open and have the numbers go down while another place opens and the numbers skyrocket. It's BS. Somebody has to be lying somewhere.


----------

